# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Football player

## Truejew15

Hey I'm a football player I'm 28 years old played in every lg from Canada afl to nfl ,
I'm 6'1 313 pds 
27% body fat 


I'm naturally alway been strong bench 550 , never used gear until a month ago when I tried a cycle with Winn varr and tes cyp I started gaining crazy ass weight and I stopped and I was told first cycle should be tes only witch I don't understand.....


But I'm looking for some advice 
On what my cycle should be I wanna get faster quicker and recover much faster and I guess getting stronger wouldn't b an issue but not at the cost of gaining weight , the heavier I get my knees start to hurt ....


Can someone help out thanks ........

----------

